# Help With Avatar



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

How do i get my avatar much bigger?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

By getting a paid membership.

Otherwise, you're gonna be stuck at 96 x 96 for tha rest of your days bud.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

As soon as I get my prepaid visa Im gettin a membership


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

UnseenKing said:


> As soon as I get my prepaid visa Im gettin a membership


Well once that happens...you're good bud.


----------

